
Show HN: I compiled lists of book recommendations from people we look up to - vhpoet
https://readthistwice.com/
======
ValCanBuild
This is an awesome idea! I've been thinking that a product like this should
exist and have long been wondering how you could automate it. But maybe in the
end you can't easily...

~~~
vhpoet
Thank you! Yea, it's hard to fully automate it. I have people helping me
source and clean up the recommendations.

